# extra ammo for revolver



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry if this has been beat before, but I couldn't find anything by searching..so

How do people who carry revolvers for personal defense carry their extra bullets? I've been trying for a few months to get in to a ccw class and I have my eyes set on a nice J-frame smith in .38. Any thoughts?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*638*

Jackle1886: Sir, when I'm traveling with the 638 I generally have a couple speed loader loaded and placed where I could get to them. 
Walk abouts, motorcycling; sometime in jacket or trouser pocket.
The same issue comes into play with GP100 or the Single Actions that I carry.

Sometimes, when you are in a place that you could 'blast' away it is aggravating not to have :mrgreen:more:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carry a J-frame and I use speed strips. Don't know why they call them speed strips as they are very slow to work with. They do carry well though. I carry two and I figure that's enought. Good luck.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I carry 1 speed strip and 1 speed loader when armed with a revolver.


:smt1099


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

I rarely carry a revolver any more, however, when I did, and if I ever do again, I always carried two speed loaders as well. Nothing can compare to a speed loader for true speed in reloading a revolver!


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I've never figured out a good way to conceal speedloaders. The best I've seen are the pouches where the cartridges straddle the belt, half in front, half behind. (Obviously, that only works with six-shot speedloaders, not fives or sevens.) Safariland makes one called the Split Six.

I used to own some Rogers pouches like that, and some Safariland spring-metal ones. Still found them too uncomfortable though.

Now, I just carry Bianchi Speed Strips, and hope to God if I ever get in a fight with my revolver, it will be over, one way or the other, with one cylinder of ammo.


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

Baldy said:


> I carry a J-frame and I use speed strips. Don't know why they call them speed strips as they are very slow to work with. They do carry well though. I carry two and I figure that's enought. Good luck.


The reason they were named Speed strips is way, Way, WAY back when revolvers were king & LEOs carried extra ammo in the bullet loops, (and I remember when 6 was all that was allowed) HKS speed loaders had not even been thought of, Bianchi invinted the Speed Strips. When you put them up against the bullet loops on a belt, then they are pretty fast after you learn to use them.

When I carry my SP101, I have a speed loader & 2 Speed strips to choose from. Either the loader or a strip in front pocket.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I no longer carry any revolvers, but when I did, I also used the Bianchi Speed Strips mentioned by several of the other fellows. I, too, never found a good way to carry speedloaders, unless I was wearing a bulky coat and could put one in the outside pocket.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=243389

But if you think you might need a quick reload, you might look at some small autos. ;-)


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks guys for the help. I would like an auto, but the revolver is so reliable and for someone who hasn't had much experience in HAND guns, having it go boom when you pull the trigger is nice. Plus I want something my GF can shoot and not have to worry about racking or stovepipes. And then there is the thing about caliber...and quite frankly I just don't trust a 9mm, 380, 32, or 22 to stop someone on a dead run with one shot, or even a double tap. We have a large meth problem here and those guys are nuts, they feel no pain. So, a .38 better suits my needs. Plus the larger autos are too big to conceal for me.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree that the .38 beats the 22, 32 or 380 but not the 9mm. I would *MUCH* rather defend myself with a premium 9mm HP than any 38 load.

As far as the reload issue goes with the revolver I think I've got a better solution than the strips or speedloaders: Another J frame in the other pocket.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

If meth addicts was a concern of mine, I would travel with a .357 snubby, no matter how much it hurts me to fire it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Errr, yes, just to second what the other have said, 9mm is more powerful than .38 Special. I fully appreciate your reasons for choosing a revolver, though.

And *Wyatt's* idea of a second gun instead of a reload isn't a bad one, if having more than five shots available is a serious concern. It used to be called the New York Reload.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

As a few others have pointed out, factory load 9mm rounds are much more effective than any factory loaded .38 spl. ammo you can find. 

The ability to stop people who are high on drugs is a valid issue, but in truth, a larger caliber round is not always the answer, in such a situation. The real answer, as always, is shot placement! However, if you feel more comfortable with a heavier round, then a solid Ruger SP101 .357 should work for you. Personally, I'd be looking for a 5 shot snub, .44 special. They are hard to find but there are plenty of them out there. Carter Arms, S&W and I believe even Colt, all made them for a time. I once owned a Carter Arms .44 Pug, a great gun! One of the worst decisions I ever made was to sell it off.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Jackle1886 said:


> Thanks guys for the help. I would like an auto, but the revolver is so reliable and for someone who hasn't had much experience in HAND guns, having it go boom when you pull the trigger is nice. Plus I want something my GF can shoot and not have to worry about racking or stovepipes. And then there is the thing about caliber...and quite frankly I just don't trust a 9mm, 380, 32, or 22 to stop someone on a dead run with one shot, or even a double tap. We have a large meth problem here and those guys are nuts, they feel no pain. So, a .38 better suits my needs. Plus the larger autos are too big to conceal for me.


Personally I think there are plenty of autos that are just as reliable as any revolver, and with one in the chamber she doesn't have to worry about racking the slide. But, if you're set on a revolver, it sounds like everyone pretty much has it covered :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I carry an extra six rounds in a Galco leather snap holder. It hold the rounds in pairs and allows easy access, two rounds at a time. It's flat and easily carried, I wear it just in front of my Wright hip bone, as I dump empties with my left hand, and refuel with my right.

Bob Wright


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree with Bob. When I carry a revolver concealed (k or l frame) I carry the galco 2X2.
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterA3.asp?ProductID=1256&CaliberID=217


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

milquetoast said:


> I've never figured out a good way to conceal speedloaders. The best I've seen are the pouches where the cartridges straddle the belt, half in front, half behind. (Obviously, that only works with six-shot speedloaders, not fives or sevens.) Safariland makes one called the Split Six.
> 
> I used to own some Rogers pouches like that, and some Safariland spring-metal ones. Still found them too uncomfortable though.
> 
> Now, I just carry Bianchi Speed Strips, and hope to God if I ever get in a fight with my revolver, it will be over, one way or the other, with one cylinder of ammo.


Well, you can always hide behind a desk, a car, or a trash can when he's coming at you, and try to reload. :smt022


----------



## Ford Truck (Jan 7, 2008)

I carry a pair of Bianchi Speed Strips. The cartridges are spaced correctly to load them 2 at a time into a K-Frame Smith & Wesson. They work great with my Model 66 but I can only load them one at a time into my Model 28 Highway Patrolman.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

For CC with an SP-101 I carry what's in the cylinder. Once in a while I bring a speed loader in a bottom pocket of cargo pants or shorts. For hunting and woods carry for my SBH or GP I'll carry some extra's loose in my pocket.


----------

